# How Did I Not Get Out Of Danger Zone



## tide92 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have an Akorn kamado that I mainly use for grilling, not slow smoking.  However, my outdoor outlet went out, so I couldn't use my electric smoker.I put a 7 1/2 lb pork butt on and fought for 1-2 hrs to get temperature to drop from 300 to 240.  Fell asleep once it stabilized.  Woke up and kept checking temp.  After 5 - 6 hrs, the temp
 Dropped to 200, so I started trying to get it back up.  An hour or so later (approx. 7 hrs. smoking), I checked the IT and it was 134 in a couple of spots.  How did it not get out of the danger zone with that much heat? Very confused[emoji]128533[/emoji].


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 19, 2017)

I've had one or two butts stall in the high 130s before.  Since I was going to take it to 200-205F IT, I didn't worry about it. 

The rough thing about sleeping during a cook, which is necessary on overnighters, is you don't know exactly what happened.  It may have very well climbed through the danger zone, then dropped back when it stalled. 

BTW, there's is absolutely NOTHING wrong with smoking a butt at 300F, even higher.  I do it all the time.  Still comes out juicy and delicious and gets done in half the time.


----------

